# help please 3.0 a6 quattro 02



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

no start. ran a compression test/compression is good all around.
after i recieved codes for bank 1 cam sensor and no result after replacing the sensors
any ideas would be greatly appreciated i am hading to buy new plugs in the hope that is the solution\
i dont believe there is and icm on this motor unless im wrong what do you think


----------



## slo_nlo (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd pull the cover and look at the timing belt?


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

well i didn't go that far yet new plugs and i bought to cam sensors and im waiting on receiving the other to special order but if you move the sensors around you get different bank numbers on the scan i will let you know what happens


----------



## evice (May 10, 2010)

Check crank sensor, they are known for going bad on that model.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

well i changed all new cam sensors and i still have the same codes i believe that the wiring might be bad i changed the sensors around all over the place and i did not get a change in codes. i don't believe its another sensor the vag would have caught it. i was thinking of taking the whole wiring harness off unless there is any other ideas.


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

ok so i check the timing everything is correct. the wiring seems to be receiving and sending signal. i was thinking the crankshaft sensor but i would love some input i dont want to spend money on it if i dont need too


----------



## evice (May 10, 2010)

Im guessing you pulled valve covers to check timing, what exact fault are u getting?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

cam sensor faults but new cam sensors and yes the timing is good,s good fuel compression is good im just :banghead: any ideas im taking my crank sensor off my s4 tomorrow to chcekc if i get a different code


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

waiting on the crank os sensor coming into  hoe thats it if not its going into the parts dep


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

update new plugs timing checks out good new crank sensor new cam pos sensors no start
heres the vag reads p0391 any ideas


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## vr6monster615 (Jun 3, 2009)

key reader for the key


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

what do yo mean


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

but anyway

P0391 VOLKSWAGEN - Camshaft Position Sensor 'B' Circuit Range/Performance Bank 2

you have to pull the valve covers to check cam timing. Its just not a "yea timing is good"


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the info didnt know that


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

the crank skipped timing the heads are on the same so lets hope no bent valves


----------

